# Leftover chicken



## ella/TO (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking to use leftover chicken, that left from making soup, in a main course dish. Mostly leg and thigh meat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2008)

Quesadillas
Chicken Salad
Chicken Noodle casserole


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

oops I was going to say Greek Soup but I see you already made soup.....how about a nice herb crusted pot pie, or chicken salad sandwiches, my favorite is made with a dash of curry powder, mayo, and sliced almonds served on nut and seed bread...yum!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2008)

Pot pie

Enchiladas

Chicken noodle casserole

BBQ chicken sandwiches


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Oooh this recipe looks good!

Chicken Artichoke Pot Pie with Parmesan Biscuits


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Also, this looks different!

Amish Chicken Cornbread Bake


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2008)

Tacos


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL sorry but these are looking so good to me! I'm glad I stumbled accross this site!!

Chicken Taco Cornbread Wedges with Ranchero Cilantro Drizzle


----------



## miniman (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweet and sour chicken
chicken curry
chicken fried rice


----------



## QSis (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going to make one of these from my leftovers http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f62/i-lost-my-rec-for-white-chicken-chili-help-27989.html

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Dec 5, 2008)

Nachos, or chicken chili, or chicken and biscuits (I just used up some this way).
It depends how much you have.


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 5, 2008)

DeeLady:
That Amish dish looks "good enough to eat". LOL I printed it out and will give it a whirl using left-over (what else?) turkey!


----------

